# Fly casting instructors...Panhandle



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Haven't cast a fly rod since high school...and that was my old 4wt. I break out the 8wt on calm mornings and evenings on the bay to practice, but honestly am not competent enough with it yet to trust myself fishing it.

I spend hours a week watching videos and reading articles, but I figure rather than ingraining bad habits, it would be best to spend a few hours with a knowledgeable fly caster. Anybody have a recommendation for someone in the Panama City area?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Would Tallahassee be too far for you?


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I can only speak to his guiding abilities for tarpon, but you may want to reach out to Steve Bachman with Panama City Inshore‬. I’m not sure he offers instruction but it wouldn’t hurt to ask - he may know others that do.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

eightwt said:


> Would Tallahassee be too far for you?


TLH is not too far, it's a fairly short drive, plus, it' an excuse to swing by Costco and Bass Pro when I go.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

PM' d you.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Found an FFI master casting instructor in Mexico Beach from a forum member, very great guy. Spent about 2 hours with him yesterday, great instructor and helped me through some of my casting faults.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Heat_PCB said:


> Haven't cast a fly rod since high school...and that was my old 4wt. I break out the 8wt on calm mornings and evenings on the bay to practice, but honestly am not competent enough with it yet to trust myself fishing it.
> 
> I spend hours a week watching videos and reading articles, but I figure rather than ingraining bad habits, it would be best to spend a few hours with a knowledgeable fly caster. Anybody have a recommendation for someone in the Panama City area?


Hey Heat, I think that you're headed in the right direction seeking professional help. The trouble with self practice is that you may just end up practicing bad habits. You can look up Fly Fishers International [flyfishersinternational.org] and check out instructors in your area. Just remember,"stop the rod".


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks, found one last week. Very happy I did. IFFF instructor, not FFI, my mistake.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Heat_PCB said:


> Thanks, found one last week. Very happy I did. IFFF instructor, not FFI, my mistake.


Thank god you sought professional help!


----------

